# Where is everyone lately?!



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Lately this place has seemed a little emptier than usual. Is everyone on holiday? Or too poorly to sit at the computer? Or so well that they're busy doing other things? Hope you're all ok.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

I was wondering the same thing!! I can hear my own echo in here! lol


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Hi Susan..I have been feeling a lot better because of the new antidepressant I have been on. I have an occasional flare if I over do it, but the medication has been God sent to me. I still have pressure points to deal with, but the all over aching has almost disappeared! I've learned to apply pressure to the point that is bothering me, and it helps somehow. I was hurting in my left hip area just today, and I took my thumb and pressed *oh







the pain* until my hand tired. I noticed by this afternoon it was gone. I had read this in an article on Fibro, and decided to give it a try. It worked. I hope I can help others with this post.


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Rowe, that's great news. I find massaging with some pressure those pain points helpful too, although pretty agonising at the time.


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

I'm about!







perhaps we have all been busy







I went to see my specialist yesterday got my MRI scan and synacthen test results back all clear - so its just the ME/CFS after all hurrah!







They said basically no point coming back for a year coz there is nothing we can do for you that your not already doing yourself so just get on with it. I'm glad in a way - becoz thats the end of 3 years of continuous tests - so its final now aparrt from a small matter of a blood fasting test but I can do that at my local GP surgery and its just to double check that my hypogylcaemia isn't caused by anything too serious.But unfortunately the road back to 'normality' is a long hard struggle uphill..so just plodding on at snails pace


----------



## SLBEL3 (Jun 1, 2000)

I'm around. I don't really post much in any forums right now because I hate burdenning others with my problems when they are also feeling poorly. I know that's what this bb is for but there are just some days I notice many others are having worse days than usual and I don't want to add to it.The fibro has been acting up badly lately. so bad in fact that I am on 100 oxycodone every 2 weeks.I have an appointment with an allergist tomorrow morning at my own request. I want to get tested for any indoor, outdoor, chemical, food, etc allergies. Mainly because things seemed to be a little coincidental a few weeks ago.hubby and I took the kids camping a couple weeks ago. We went from a Tuesday thru Friday. My IBS had been acting up really bad and I almost cancelled the trip but decided I really needed the vacation. So We left that Tuesday morning. The weather was crappy and everything that could go wrong did. Finally after many mishaps we got to the campground to set up our stuff. I started feeling better IBS wise. Wednesday I got up a little stiff but not bad, took my medications, ate breakfast, went to the bathroom and then felt great the rest of the day. Even though we had major problems and stress that day I still felt ok in both the ibs and fibro areas. Each day I felt great and was doing everything, minigolf, horseshoes, nature walks, etc, and making messy smores over the fire at night. I had fun. Other than the problems we had, the stress, my truck breaking down, kids acting up, hubby not being helpful, etc, I felt great! So we get home that Friday, unpack, go get our dog from the kennel, do grocerie shopping, and other errands, still feeling great. WEnt to bed at 11 in my own bed that night. Saturday I woke up stiff and my stomach hurt like hell! Then as the time went on each day was worse than the day before. Being home made my stomach feel worse and worse each day. till now that it's been a couple weeks I haven't left my house! Sounds a little off to me.So now we are wonderring if there is something in my house that I am allergic to. Another part of the reasoning is that before we bought this house I had been sick for almost 8 years, but I could still work, go to school functions with the kids, go rollerblading with kids, bikerides, and run my own errands. I still felt like #### with the IBS but I could still function. Then we bought this house and it's been a year and 3 months and I barely go out. I haven't ridden my bike since we moved, I have made it to 3 out of 10 school events for my kids, hubby has to take time off work to bring kids to their doctor appts, etc. I can't leave my house. I am 98% worse than before we bought the house.Anyone else find that pretty coincidental? So I told my doc I wanted a referral to an allergist. All she said was "well, I don't know what good it will do you, but if you want to waste your money on it then I will give you a referral". I almost said, 'well, you aren't doing me any good either and I'm now desperate since I'm the one bringing ideas to you, then you hash it over and then make it seem like it was your idea!' but I didn't have the guts. Oh well.So since my IBS is out of whack lately I'm hoping I can make it to the appt tomorrow. I originally had an appt for October 15th because that was all they had but I asked to be put on a call list in case of a cancellation. So they called me this morning for an appt tomorrow morning. Wish me luck! Hopefully I can get this doc to listen to my reasonning about this.


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi everyone, I have to admit that I don't come to the board much anymore. I actually don't spend much time on the computer because I find that my fm gets worst if I sit too long. I do miss everyone here and I hope to be able to get back on here soon.As some of you are aware I've been going through a rough spell with my health the past couple of months. I've been passed around from doctor to doctor without any results (which I guess can be a good thing). First I saw an audiologist to check for disease of the ear (because I was having headaches, nausea, vertigo). Everything came back okay. Then it was to see an ENT who spent all of 5 minutes with me and told me that I didn't have an inner ear problem. So now I'm waiting to see a Neurologist on the l6th of this month. In the meantime, I'm hanging in and trying to do what I can.I can feel myself withdrawing from family and friends because I'm not sure how I'll feel from day to day. I don't even want to talk on the phone anymore. It's the same old news, blah, blah, blah. If this is a severe case of fm, I just want it to go away. When I don't get any reprieve from this fatigue, pain I get panicky and start to think that there is something seriously wrong with me. Please keep me in your prayers, I need all the help I can get. I think I complained enough for one post, so please take care everyone. Just wanted to let everyone know that I'm still here kicking.


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Sandi and Weener, Please don't ever feel like you are complaining too much. That's what we're here for. Vent away.







Weener---I am very concerned about you. It's been so long since I heard from you. Please keep me posted, okay?Clair---how are you holding up.....considering your personal problems? I think of you often and hope you can get away soon.Susan, Mrs, Mason, Rowe2----good of you to check in, too.Sandi---Is your house an older home? Do you have older carpeting and flooring in the house? Is your basement damp? Do you have any darker areas (spots) on the basement walls or floor? It could be mold you are allergic to and it can cause some real health problems for a lot of people. Talk to your allergist about it. You may be able to disinfect your basement walls and floor with a bleach solution to kill the mold spores, if that is a problem in your home. But, you will also have to keep your basement good and dry or it will come back. I also think there are some concrete sealers that can be applied after you disinfect the walls. The sealer seals out moisture that is coming through the concrete foundation. If you have old flooring/carpeting you may want to think about ripping it all out and replacing it with new. Sometimes the floor boards underneath the carpeting and flooring can even be bad and need to be replaced due to rotting. That would cause mold spores, too. The carpet padding can also be loaded with mold spores. Just a thought.Take care everyone. It's been rough for me lately, too. So much going on. Someday I'll unload.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Wonderful to hear from all of you! Even if you ARE having a rough time, I'd rather know that you're hanging on. Sandi - Feisty had some great suggestions for the in home allergies! And I don't think you're crazy to suspect that. It is highly curious! There have been a lot of cases of mold toxicity in homes, and good for you for sticking up for yourself and going ahead with the allergy testing. We've also gotten several air purifiers for different rooms (living room and bedroom mostly - the rooms I'm in the most). I'm not sure if it has helped, but it definitely can't hurt. Maybe that would help you a little?Weener, (((hugs))) I hope you have some success with the neurologist. I went to one here and she was wonderful and got me into see my current fibro doc that wasn't taking any new patients. I sure hope yours is nice too, and maybe even has a few answers for you. Clair - Keep on keeping on. I'm glad to know you're still plugging along. Are you still working a little bit? How is it going? How are things with your boyfriend?Rowe, glad to know you've been feeling better. I'm always happy to hear that, and it makes me hopeful that maybe the rest of us will find something that works too!Feisty - ((hugs)) When the time comes that you need to complain about feeling bad all the time, just let us know







I understand not feeling well enough to get on the computer. I also understand not wanting to complain too much. But please guys, remember that - WE UNDERSTAND. We are blood brothers (ok, sisters) bound by a common illness. Whenever you need to scream about not wanting to be sick another day - DO IT! You'll get hugs, support, and maybe we'll even scream a little bit with you. Or if you want to share something happy that would be great too!Take care all of you! And here's hoping you hang in there for a little bit longer!


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Feisty & mrsmason  thanks for the thoughts - yes I'm still plugging along... don't know how to do it any different







guess the CFS/ME gave me good training on that.Personal Life is still a big mess, but I have asked my boyfriend to give me space so I can sort my head out...and decide what I want from my future. I was trying to rush things too much because I was unhappy but I've realised it is best to sit back and take it slowly...having ME/CFS is enough to be dealing with at moment without the upheaval of changing all about me. I am going to plug away at my driving lessons and continue to work part-time and slowly build myself up and see where I'm at in a few months...hopefully by then I will be in a more solid and better prepared mental and financial state to think about moving on properly - instead of the half-cocked plans I was entertaining just recently.I'm also feeling a little vulnerable emotionally at the moment, so I feel for the time being it is better to have familiar faces around rather than pitching in at the deep end with total strangers...but I'm sure in a few months once the dust has settled I will be in a more logical frame of mind to do something about my future.Big {{{{Hugs}}}} to everyone, especially to Sandi and Weener - hope things pick up for you soon


----------



## SLBEL3 (Jun 1, 2000)

HI all. thanks for the thoughts and ideas.I saw the allergist today and what a B-I-T-C-H she was!!!







She was very condescending, didn't listen to anything I said, evertime I tried to tell her my thoughts on why I wanted the testing done she cut me off and just kept sayin "what in your background makes you think that any type of allergy would cause you stomach pain?"So I answered with "well, 9 years of pure hell, 9 years of research, this support group, every other doctor brushing me off, the fact that I am desperate by now, and oh, the 4 degrees I have in different areas of medicine" Shut her right up.







But didn't help her attitude. She just kept saying that they don't do chemical testing, or food other than like nuts, milk, wheat, etc. The will do environmental only. So then she said my appt for the testing was going to be 3or more weeks away. At that I innocently said, "oh, how come so far off, is there something I need to be doing during that time to prepare for the test as far as stopping some meds and whatnot?" She looked at me like I was a complete idiot and said "no, but you're not my only patient and I am pretty booked up, that's why"














UUUUGGGGGGHHHHHHH!!!!!!!! I was ready to deck her! The secretary looked in the computer to see what the earliest was and my appt is on the 18th. As soon as I left that department in the building I went accross the hall to Human Resource dept and told them I wanted to give a complaint, and boy did I







. I'm sorry, I'm a person too, I am not an expert but still, when I ask a question answer me, don't freaking ignore it or even when you do answer me treat me like a human instead of an idiot. Worst experience of my life!Ok, done venting. sorry.Anyway, the answers you asked me about my house: My house is 15 years old. There was a ton of mold and mildew on the windowsills and we cleaned it off but it keeps comming back. The carpets are stained but not with mold or mildew and just trying to come up with money to replace them. the living room is actually going to be replaced with wood floors. Downstairs is the family room, laundry room, and my bedroom. It is all one carpet because it's the whole bottom floor of the house (house is a raised ranch/split) basically the basement that was converted into 3 rooms. So it would cost too much to convert from carpet to something else because it's not an actual floor, it is a raised floor with carpet over it.The walls were all fine without any mold or mildew. I did buy some air filter/purifiers about 2 months ago. i have noticed that there isn't as much animal smell in the air anymore. YOu know like when you walk into someones house that has a dog, you can smell the dog in the air? That was happening here, especially if she had gotten wet outside and then came in rolled around. The smell of wet dog is yucky. I could notice it if I was gone for more than an hour, I would come home and as soon as I openned the door I could smell the dog. SO instead of constantly keeping windows and doors open, spraying Oust multiple times a day, etc. I bought these other things and it has helped the smell dept immensely. Just not me.So I'll keep you guys updated.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2003)

I haven't been feeling well and it's such an act of congress to deal with the FMS pain that I often prefer to just post on silly threads at MP.One of my worst problems is bloating and gas but I rarely post anything over there.


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Oh I'm glad you all checked in, I was beginning to wonder!







Clair, great news about the MRI results.







Sandi, I'm sorry you've been in a flare recently, I hope it eases off in time... very *little* time!! I know what you mean about not wanting to burden others, but we're all in this together







Weener, let us know how you got on with the neurologist, won't you.







Hi Feisty, I hope with all that's going on things don't get too much for you. Look afteryourself!  Hi Evie, sorry your pain is bad... sometimes it helps to take a break doesn't it. Take care of yourselves, everyone.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2003)

Yeppers... sometimes a break is just what the doc ordered. I appreciate your good wishes....


----------

